# Need advice . Transition 450 / Turner DHR / or OTHER ?



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

So I'm looking into getting another big bike since I sold off my kona operator. The bike was fine but I felt like I was always over the bars and kind of riding on top of the bike rather then in it. I haven't had a chance to demo any of the bikes I'm looking to build up but the bikes I have listed in the title are what I'm looking at and possibly open to other options?

Downhill is more of just a hobby for me and enjoy it but I'm not looking to race or compete. I'm just your average rider but more on the downhill steep rocky side of things rather then big gaps and jumps.

I have a built up Knolly Chili right now i can use for more Freeride trails/jumps lines .

Im looking for something that i can plow with , haul ass , tracks good , and has a neutral feel to it. I like to " sit in " the bike rather then " on top " of the bike . Basically i enjoy east coast chunk rooty trails , i ride @ Mtn Creek and LOVE Plattekill terrain .

Budget wise , i would like to keep it reasonable and not break the bank since my Knolly build took a big chunk to build up haha .


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

aedubber how about a Canfield Bros, saw a few of em' up at Mtn Creek and the guys riding them said they were great, also great deals on some Devincis at fanatikbike here Sale Frames/Bikes - Fanatik Bike Co. - Bellingham Wa


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I've never ridden either they're just suggestions.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Whats up bro ! Yeah I thought about a Canfield , im going to try to demo whatever I can at creek this year ..im trying to collect data for now and build something up soon. I dont want to drop serious coin and be disappointed with the bike.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

What size bike do you ride? If you head up to Skyline one of these days let me know and I'd be happy to let you try out my Session.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks dude , I ride a medium. Im 5'9".


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

if you are interested in buying new, then how you could skip the SC v10c available in their web store for 1800 is crazy to me.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

good call on the V10 from the SC webstore, that right there is a great deal!


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

The pivot site has a medium 2011 phoenix for sale that was a demo. Nice build and a warranty.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

dubber, I'm surprised you're not looking into a Podium.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmm that Phoenix really isn't my cup of tea. I was thinking about just buying a frame and building something for a decent price. That. Santa cruz fame looks dope tho ! Never been on one , dunno how it would ride.

Lol the podium is nice but I'm trying to mix it up lol.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

The deal on the V10 is insane.

First I think you ought to decide on whether you want a full on DH sled or something a little more playful. Don't think of it as whether you'll be racing or not, more so what type of ride/ trails you enjoy most. Flowy jump trails with huge berms, maybe something along the lines of TR250. Steep, technical, or fast riding, go for a full on DH sled.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

built up a tr250 for this year. wanted a bike to ride my trails on, plus something to take to the park... i think it will work fairly well.

an old pic, bike completed now


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

2013 Jedi's are in stock, and they are beautiful! It'll be the first one I've ridden but after the reviews and my own experiences on my The One, I have never been more excited to ride a bike before...

I'm a big fan of the V10c, ridden it several times and love it. The TR450 is flat out sex and the DHR is highly complimented and one of my favorite looking frame designs. I'm sure you'd be happy with any of these as a recreational user. I'm just massively impressed with the Canfield designs and working with them as a company couldn't be better, I think any rider would benefit from being on one of these bikes.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the "in the bike" feel as well. I ride a DW DHR, size large(I'm 6'1) and it definitely has that characteristic. To me atleast. I don't race either although I have done a few before, more of a "serious hobby" if you will haha The DHR is built to last forever so I like that aspect, it definitely appears to live up to that. I tend to ride the same sort of terrain you speak of and it is good at both. I used to ride a Sunday so I am partial to the DW Link I suppose. But I cant say enough good things about the Turner. 

The v10c deal is absolutely awesome I would jump on that if I was in the market for a bike. I've never really lusted after one, something about the looks don't do it for me. But comon its a v10 you know its going to ride amazing, the carbon version at that? Go-Ride has DHR's for $2300 right now, thats a full $500 cheaper for the v10. Has the wins to prove its good as well so can't go wrong there.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Well i DEF want a DH sled as i have my Knolly right now that i do most of my AM riding and i can use it for the jump lines as i got a 180mm fork on there right now. As for the Santa Cruz , yea im sure its a great price but what if i buy it , build it up and then dont like the feel of it ya know ? Also im not a fan of the way it looks either lol it seems to look super goofy . Like i said , its not like ill be pushing the envelope and need the best of the best , esp after my injury from last year ill be coming in soft and rebuilding back up to my riding . I will def keep the v10 in mind but im still kind of looking around as im in no particular rush .. The Canfield is a nice bike , heard great things about it, but right now im not looking to drop 3100 on a frame only .


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

aedubber said:


> Well i DEF want a DH sled as i have my Knolly right now that i do most of my AM riding and i can use it for the jump lines as i got a 180mm fork on there right now. As for the Santa Cruz , yea im sure its a great price but what if i buy it , build it up and then dont like the feel of it ya know ? Also im not a fan of the way it looks either lol it seems to look super goofy . Like i said , its not like ill be pushing the envelope and need the best of the best , esp after my injury from last year ill be coming in soft and rebuilding back up to my riding . I will def keep the v10 in mind but im still kind of looking around as im in no particular rush .. The Canfield is a nice bike , heard great things about it, but right now im not looking to drop 3100 on a frame only .


Good man haha As far as the Turner goes, the price on them has dropped considerably as of late. Last year they were retailing frame only for $3200, now at Go-Ride for $2300. And as a frame and Fox 40 combo for $3400. As far as performance, its definitely a capable shredder. I probably dont do it justice to be honest. The faster you go the better it becomes and the easier it is to ride, it begs to be ridden fast. Instantly became comfortable on it too. Like I had been riding it all along. Could go on and on but I won't haha I am surprised you don't like the Phoenix. I think that thing is bad ass, and DW Link as well means its probably a good ride.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't know what your budget or intentions of buying from are, but I won't lie I got mine from the Pinkbike buy/sell. I live in Georgia, and found a guy in Quebec selling a "2011 DHR ridden 6 times". Had the full privateer build, MSRP on Turners website was $7500. I ended up paying $3650 after shipping and import taxes etc. Arrived as advertised. Had small very shallow dent in downtube, was aware before purchase. Otherwise all evidence on components and frame showed it was basically new. Few months later I have this creak in the head tube, turns out it was reamed/machined incorrectly at the factory. Unrelated to the headtube gusset issues of the earliest batch. Called Turner, informed them the bike was over a year old(out of warranty) and I was the second owner(not qualified for warranty) and despite that, they shipped me out a 2012 factory fresh front triangle. No questions asked. Received in 5 days after phone call. Oh, and they have sent me free stickers before. :thumbsup:

Point of story, the used market, and even Pinkbike, has good deals. And Turner has good customer support.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

aedubber said:


> Well i DEF want a DH sled as i have my Knolly right now that i do most of my AM riding and i can use it for the jump lines as i got a 180mm fork on there right now. As for the Santa Cruz , yea im sure its a great price but what if i buy it , build it up and then dont like the feel of it ya know ? Also im not a fan of the way it looks either lol it seems to look super goofy . Like i said , its not like ill be pushing the envelope and need the best of the best , esp after my injury from last year ill be coming in soft and rebuilding back up to my riding . I will def keep the v10 in mind but im still kind of looking around as im in no particular rush .. The Canfield is a nice bike , heard great things about it, but right now im not looking to drop 3100 on a frame only .


Is a podium out of the question?


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

i ended up on a morewood makulu. havent had a chance to put it through any testing, but all things point to it being a sweet ride. I was buying used and was looking at Canfield Jedi/Morewood Makulu/Banshee Legend. Ended up getting a pretty good deal on the makulu, so went with that


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

nobrakes2007 said:


> Is a podium out of the question?


It does look really nice , i just wanted to try something different as i already have a Knolly but ill keep it in the back of my head.



pizon said:


> i ended up on a morewood makulu. havent had a chance to put it through any testing, but all things point to it being a sweet ride. I was buying used and was looking at Canfield Jedi/Morewood Makulu/Banshee Legend. Ended up getting a pretty good deal on the makulu, so went with that


Morewoods are pretty unique looking , the Legend was also another contender .


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Norco 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

[SPAM] I can sell you a used DHR frame for a decent price if you're interested in that bike. [/SPAM]
I wouldn't call it a plow bike by any means though so if that's what you're specifically looking for I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Honestly it sounds like with the choices you specify, you can't go wrong with any of them. Would love to have a Podium, would love to have a Jedi, would love to a have a TR450. And I do love my DHR


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

If i were going to buy a few frame (ride a Legend right now) i'd get, in no particular order. 

1. DHR
2. Phoenix 
3. Undead
4. Wilson C


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

ryan_daugherty said:


> If i were going to buy a few frame (ride a Legend right now) i'd get, in no particular order.
> 
> 1. DHR
> 2. Phoenix
> ...


Funny, those are all DW designed linkages. 
I'd add the Scott Gambler to that list too, it's got a higher pivot than the Undead and will should have more of that plowability the OP is looking for. I haven't had enough time on the Phoenix or Wilson to comment, but between the Undead and the DHR the Undead handels successive mid-sized hits a bit better.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

DHgnaR said:


> Funny, those are all DW designed linkages.
> I'd add the Scott Gambler to that list too, it's got a higher pivot than the Undead and will should have more of that plowability the OP is looking for. I haven't had enough time on the Phoenix or Wilson to comment, but between the Undead and the DHR the Undead handels successive mid-sized hits a bit better.


I have ridden my friends Glory(old and new), and Demo(new) down our local trails before. Very minimal ride time, not enough to form any real credible opinion of them. But I did not feel near as fast and capable as I did on my Sunday or my current DHR. The suspension was just not suited for the way I ride I suppose. Alot of this is obviously due to individual setups and my confidence due to ride time on DW bikes, but I love em! The Undead looks killer, the first bike that cosmetically is head and shoulders above anything thats ever been produced. In my opinion atleast. Same can be said about the spy pics of their am bike. And DW designed suspension means solid performance and ride characteristics. $3300 for that frame is honestly the carbon DH frame bargain right now. Excluding closeout deals. Gambler looks sweet too. And if itll make me look more like Brendog when I ride then I'm in. Might have to settle for his DMR sig pedals.

Gnar - What are you currently riding?


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Enis
Although I'm currently completely in love with my Devinci Wilson, I really miss having a Turner in my arsenal. The DHR is built to last and they don't care if you're the 1st, 2nd or 11th owner. The customer service is amazing.

I'm happy to see you considering a dedicated DH bike cuz unless you have major components like wheelsets and forks to swap, the Chili would be a compromise that wouldn't excel at either trail or DH riding. I've never seen the '1 bike to do it all' theory work out very well.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

mtbdawgJeff said:


> Hey Enis
> Although I'm currently completely in love with my Devinci Wilson, I really miss having a Turner in my arsenal. The DHR is built to last and they don't care if you're the 1st, 2nd or 11th owner. The customer service is amazing.
> 
> I'm happy to see you considering a dedicated DH bike cuz unless you have major components like wheelsets and forks to swap, the Chili would be a compromise that wouldn't excel at either trail or DH riding. I've never seen the '1 bike to do it all' theory work out very well.


Turner's customer service has been absolutely amazing to deal with! Which generation DHR did you ride?

Also, the 1 bike for everything theory..I don't think anything will be as capable or as much fun in the gnar as a 8 inch bike. Yeah you can get a bike that will climb well and descend well, but you won't be able to thrash it on truly progressive terrain like you can a big bike. It certainly wouldn't hold up to the abuse like a dh rig. That said my friend rides a SB66 on everything, he can't tag along for lift served true dh days though. The easier descents and jump trails, no problem. Although I don't condone 1 bike to rule them all, heres a pretty good video that shows the versatility of that bike

Pro Bike Check: Joey Schusler's Yeti SB-66 Carbon - Mountain Biking Videos - Vital MTB

Taken it for a short spin down our local, less intense downhill trails and its pretty uncanny how well it handles it. Especially for the climbing ability it has. I currently only have a downhill bike, I don't try to make it something its not and don't use it for anything but downhill. Saving for a trail bike, and definitely want something as capable as the SB. Want to try and have a spin on the Pivot Firebird. Almost 7 inches of travel , DW Link, and climbing ability 0


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

mtbdawgJeff said:


> Hey Enis
> Although I'm currently completely in love with my Devinci Wilson, I really miss having a Turner in my arsenal. The DHR is built to last and they don't care if you're the 1st, 2nd or 11th owner. The customer service is amazing.
> 
> I'm happy to see you considering a dedicated DH bike cuz unless you have major components like wheelsets and forks to swap, the Chili would be a compromise that wouldn't excel at either trail or DH riding. I've never seen the '1 bike to do it all' theory work out very well.


Thanks Jeff , yea i want a big bike again , i thought i would build out the Knolly to handle it but i know it will take a beating down the rocky runs at Creek and wont be as fun as if i had that slack geo and travel . Im going to re-setup the Knolly for the local trails and then build up a true DH bike for the summer time . I am too in love with DH  Nelson can get me a good deal on the Transition , but im thinking maybe i can pick up something used too .


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

aedubber said:


> Thanks Jeff , yea i want a big bike again , i thought i would build out the Knolly to handle it but i know it will take a beating down the rocky runs at Creek and wont be as fun as if i had that slack geo and travel . Im going to re-setup the Knolly for the local trails and then build up a true DH bike for the summer time . I am too in love with DH  Nelson can get me a good deal on the Transition , but im thinking maybe i can pick up something used too .


How long have you been without a big bike? When did you start riding DH? DH is the tits! The ability of 8 inch bikes these days and the feeling you get from riding them is second to none. Have several buddies who got converted from other sports. It's a gateway drug :nono:


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

csermonet said:


> How long have you been without a big bike? When did you start riding DH? DH is the tits! The ability of 8 inch bikes these days and the feeling you get from riding them is second to none. Have several buddies who got converted from other sports. It's a gateway drug :nono:


Well in the middle of 2011 i bought a Specialized HT , then like 2 months later bought a Specialized Enduro comp , and then in early 2012 i sold the comp and bought my first DH bike which was a Kona Operator . DH season started in May in 2012 , i started to progress pretty quick and learned a lot from the people i was riding with , had a bad crash early July 2012 that ended my season . Sold the DH bike , built up my knolly in October - Nov 2012 . I have been discharged from physical therapy since 8 weeks ago . Now its 2013 and i NEED my DH fix or im going to go nuts lol .


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like i think im set on the 2013 tr450 frame .. I can get a good deal on it and i like specs of it . Im just not fond of the color scheme they went with this year , might have to do a custom paint job on it .


----------



## FlipTeck (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd go with a Canfield Jedi, soo sexy.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

FlipTeck said:


> I'd go with a Canfield Jedi, soo sexy.


Sure , send me over $3100 and ill buy it


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

aedubber said:


> Thanks dude , I ride a medium. Im 5'9".


The Bros have a medium demo frame on discount atm

$1999

That's a stellar deal if you ask me.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

TheRage43 said:


> The Bros have a medium demo frame on discount atm
> 
> $1999
> 
> That's a stellar deal if you ask me.


Yeah looks pretty decent , but im sold on the TR450 ... Im getting a 2013 frame for a super good deal , cant disclose price lol .


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

aedubber said:


> The Canfield is a nice bike , heard great things about it, but right now im not looking to drop 3100 on a frame only .


That price is frame + Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil and spring. Not clear on the website. Give them a call and chat Sean up about the bike.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

csermonet said:


> I have ridden my friends Glory(old and new), and Demo(new) down our local trails before. Very minimal ride time, not enough to form any real credible opinion of them. But I did not feel near as fast and capable as I did on my Sunday or my current DHR. The suspension was just not suited for the way I ride I suppose. Alot of this is obviously due to individual setups and my confidence due to ride time on DW bikes, but I love em! The Undead looks killer, the first bike that cosmetically is head and shoulders above anything thats ever been produced. In my opinion atleast. Same can be said about the spy pics of their am bike. And DW designed suspension means solid performance and ride characteristics. $3300 for that frame is honestly the carbon DH frame bargain right now. Excluding closeout deals. Gambler looks sweet too. And if itll make me look more like Brendog when I ride then I'm in. Might have to settle for his DMR sig pedals.
> 
> Gnar - What are you currently riding?


I'm selling my DHR since I just built up an Evil Undead.
The Glory and the Demo are both more than capable frames, I'd guess your discomfort on those bikes has less to do with DW and more to do with the fact that they weren't yours nor were you used to them at all. But if you're happy on a DW-Link bike and feel no reason to try something different there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

How much did that Evil Undead frame set you back ? I couldn't find a price on it. I checked out the Scott Gambler and that frame is just a little too much for me to spend. Trying to keep the price no more then 2k for a frame.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

aedubber said:


> How much did that Evil Undead frame set you back ? I couldn't find a price on it. I checked out the Scott Gambler and that frame is just a little too much for me to spend. Trying to keep the price no more then 2k for a frame.


The Undead is $3,350 for frame and shock. So a bit more than 2K unfortunately.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn thats crazy lol .. Yea I cant justify spending that much on just a frame. If I had the skills and time then fuk yes  ... how well does a spec demo hold a up? I loved the feel of my enduro when I had it so im sure the demo would be a beast.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

aedubber said:


> Damn thats crazy lol .. Yea I cant justify spending that much on just a frame. If I had the skills and time then fuk yes  ... how well does a spec demo hold a up? I loved the feel of my enduro when I had it so im sure the demo would be a beast.


The Demo's a great bike too, but finding a new frame for under 2K would be a challenge.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

I know pivot isn't one of your options but for others interested i saw a brand new medium phoenix frame w/rc 4 at universal cycles in portland,OR for $2200 on closeout. I think it retails for $3300. It was black w/green decals. They are a big online dealer if you want to check it out.
I think the transition is a solid choice. Went to a demo day last year at blackrock. I liked the 250 a little better


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Any particular reason you liked the 250 over the 450 ? What was the difference between both ? Just curious.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the trails i was riding had alot to do with my decision. The trails at blackrock have alot of flow with a fair amount of jumps and stunts. The 250 had more pop and was easier for me to handle/through around. It also had a single crown, van 180 i think. There is some rough stuff and it was fine. I've also seen these with dual crown as well. Very maneuverable in tight berms too.
The 450 smoothed out any of the rough stuff with ease and was just plain fast. I only got one run on each so these were my initial impressions. For straight up DH i like the 450 but the 250 seemed like the all around package. I bet a dual crown on the 250 would be nice


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input Rob. See I have my Knolly that I currently run a 180mm fork which I can use for the flow lines but I want a fast DH sled so thats why im kind of wanting the 450.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

Gotcha. I think the 450.is a great choice,especially if you can get a deal. I hear their customer service is excellent too.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

What about a Devinci Wilson? I love mine, definitely made for steep gnar, but I also run it in the shorter/steeper setting for less tech tracks.

I have a brand new frame set for $1600, $2000 with an RC4, or $2100 with a CCDB. BTW, its Ethan from PB.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

FreeRidin' said:


> What about a Devinci Wilson? I love mine, definitely made for steep gnar, but I also run it in the shorter/steeper setting for less tech tracks.
> 
> I have a brand new frame set for $1600, $2000 with an RC4, or $2100 with a CCDB. BTW, its Ethan from PB.


haha whats up dude ! Ill be hitting you up for some parts brotha ! My local bike park have the Devinci so maybe ill take it for a spin and see how it does .


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

DHgnaR said:


> The Demo's a great bike too, but finding a new frame for under 2K would be a challenge.


Demo's are so easy to find for cheaper than list, way cheaper.. you should be able to buy a new demo for at least 30% off...

I love my demo aedubber.. its the perfect compliment to the enduro... they both feel similar and I like that.. I set them up with the same bars so the cockpit always feels at home..


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

aedubber when are you planning on buying the bike? I assume some time after May (Mtn Creek opening), pretty sound decision on trying as many bikes as possible. When you're at Creek you've got to take whatever bike you're testing down the old U.S. Open course, it'll definitely be a good trail to gauge a bikes suspension.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

2009 U.S. Open Downhill Mountain Bike Race - YouTube


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

If you're near plattekill, there was a banshee scythe in the albany craigslist that I saw recently, may be steeper than what you want though.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

What I like about the Demo, is that it is kind of a do it all DH bike. I don't race either, or have any plans to. For me the Demo handles rough stuff well, but probably not as great as a true plow bike, but it is also very nimble and jumps very well. With its short chain stays it also corners great. what more could you ask for?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Ken2neth said:


> I dont want to drop serious coin and be disappointed with the bike.


? Yea i just spent $7500 building up my Knolly , there is no point of me building up a 8k DH bike when im not racing or have enough skill set to take advantage of a bike of that caliber, but the frames i am interested in are in my budge. keep it movin troll


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

danglingmanhood said:


> 2009 U.S. Open Downhill Mountain Bike Race - YouTube


Yea man , I been around those particular trails .. Def going to give them a good run .


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

OP - Decide what you are going to get yet? I see an Operator in your sig, is that what you decided on? If not, maybe this can sway your decision  If you already got something, maybe it'll make you jealous or something muhahah


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol yes I need to update my sig , the operator was my old rig... I swear every time I see that DHR lol but im pretty set on the tr450 ...


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

aedubber said:


> So I'm looking into getting another big bike since I sold off my kona operator. The bike was fine but I felt like I was always over the bars and kind of riding on top of the bike rather then in it. I haven't had a chance to demo any of the bikes I'm looking to build up but the bikes I have listed in the title are what I'm looking at and possibly open to other options?
> 
> Downhill is more of just a hobby for me and enjoy it but I'm not looking to race or compete. I'm just your average rider but more on the downhill steep rocky side of things rather then big gaps and jumps.
> 
> ...


what about a makulu? there are some good deals on used ones out there. the tr450 is basically a copy of it. linkage driven single pivot. great bike, great reviews.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

qbert2000 said:


> what about a makulu? there are some good deals on used ones out there. the tr450 is basically a copy of it. linkage driven single pivot. great bike, great reviews.


oh man I second this. Just took mine out for a test ride and its simply awesome. Pedals with 0 bob, even when sitting. My local trails are not exactly dh, and I couldn't bring it up to the speed it was intended to be ridden at, but i took it down some short rooty runs, and it felt amazing. Very neutral feeling bike, quick and precise in turns, made the roots feel like little trailside twigs. Can't wait for the local resort to open so I can give it a proper thrashing. Felt instantly 'at home' on it - this could be because I switched the bar over from my previous bike, but still I was impressed by this because whenever i tried other peoples bikes or rented I never felt very comfortable right away


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Pizon - do you get that "in the bike " feeling or like sitting on top of it .. Thats one of the main reasons I won't get the operator again is due to the feeling of being over the bars had me uncomfortable and never could push myself harder, otherwise I loved the way it tracked and handled .


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

aedubber said:


> Pizon - do you get that "in the bike " feeling or like sitting on top of it .. Thats one of the main reasons I won't get the operator again is due to the feeling of being over the bars had me uncomfortable and never could push myself harder, otherwise I loved the way it tracked and handled .


i have my front end pretty high due to my bars, plus my fork doesn't achieve proper sag currently, but i still feel in the bike, definitely not positioned too much over the bars. To be honest I'm right on the cusp of S/M sizes beign 5'8 and 2010 i have was made in only 2 sizes - small and large. The small fits me right in as its bigger than most smalls (i had an small size bike before and i definitely felt i was sitting on top of it) and not as big a medium.


----------

